# [SOLVED] Android Phones?



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm getting a new phone from AT&T and was wondering what you would recommend. I'm leaning towards the S4 as I love Samsung, but I've heard some good about the LG G2 as well. The only problem I have with both of these is their size as they're a bit on the large side for me, but I guess I have to put up with that or go with a lot lower spec system like the S3 Mini. Any thoughts?

Thanks,
FSG


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android Phones?*

S3 Mini isn't worth it as they put lower end specs in it.

The S5 will be coming out next month so you may want to wait a little longer.

Do not let the size of the S4 turn you away. If you read my review of the S4 I say that the size is actually perfect. It fits VERY well in your hand and pocket.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Android Phones?*

Haha! How did I know you'd be the first to respond? :grin:

Yeah, I'm probably not going to go with the S3 Mini because of the inferior specs. And I have a personal thing about getting new release stuff, especially electronics. And we're supposed to get them today, so the S5 is out, but thinks for reminding me about it. I guess it comes down to the S4, LG G2, and _maybe_ the HTC One, although I don't think it's as good as the other two. I've been doing some research and the G2 looks pretty impressive.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android Phones?*

I have used a S4 and HTC One. I would recommend either one.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Android Phones?*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> And I have a personal thing about getting new release stuff, especially electronics.


I always said I would never buy a new car for (probably) the same reason.

Let someone else deal with the "teething troubles" and I'll buy it when its a year old. :grin:


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Android Phones?*



Deejay100six said:


> I always said I would never buy a new car for (probably) the same reason.
> 
> Let someone else deal with the "teething troubles" and I'll buy it when its a year old. :grin:


Yep. :lol:

I think I'm going to get either the S4, G2, or One, just depending on how I "like" them.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Android Phones?*

Time to visit a store but I think you will go for the S4 Samsung Galaxy S4 Visual Size Comparison


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Headed there now, Joe.  Going to look at them all, but the S4 is a top pick.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: Android Phones?*

I have an S4 and LOVE it.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Well, I'm posting this from my new HTC One. :smile: My brothers got the S4, S4 Active, and 5S. I'm liking it so far.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android Phones?*

Good choice.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Android Phones?*

How is the sound on it if I recall it should be pretty good


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

I've only played one song on it but it seems to be good. I'll experiment with it more. Also came with Beats earphones.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android Phones?*

The front facing speakers is just outstanding.

I would have wrote a review of the HTC One but they wouldn't send me one when it launched. -.-


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: Android Phones?*

Theres only one Android that I like................Data. :grin:


----------



## Vegassparky (Nov 24, 2013)

I've played with a One. Nice device. Has some cool camera and video features.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Android Phones?*

Well, Phil Collins sounds amazing on it. :kool:  I've played several songs on it and really like the quality and volume. The only thing I don't like is the homepage has a social networks and news widgets that I can't seem to get rid of. :ermm:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android Phones?*

How to turn off BlinkFeed in Sense 5.5 | Android Central


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Android Phones?*

I think the S5 is out either 21st or 24 of this month


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

*Re: Android Phones?*

I tried that, Chief, but there's not a Blinkfeed Off/On option for some reason. :ermm:

@ Joe 
Yeah, I mentioned that to the rep and she said the customers usually know when new stuff is coming out before the employees do. :lol:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Android Phones?*

The Rep is lazy then she should read the rumours like the customers lol


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Exactly. :lol:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: Android Phones?*



Flight Sim Guy said:


> I tried that, Chief, but there's not a Blinkfeed Off/On option for some reason. :ermm:
> 
> @ Joe
> Yeah, I mentioned that to the rep and she said the customers usually know when new stuff is coming out before the employees do. :lol:


Your not running the latest version of Android of Sense.

Update the phone then try again.


----------



## Flight Sim Guy (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay.


----------

